
7tunnels and Pseudo Random Number Generators - privacyfirst
I recently stumbled across 7tunnels and the product page, at least to me, seems like a bunch of marketing mumbo jumbo. Things like this: &quot;Because 7Tunnels is new, it is not tainted by any of the legacy exploits, which have rendered most, if not all, other current encryption methods vulnerable or potentially compromised.&quot; If being new is a competitive advantage, it seems like that, definitionally, is already starting to get eroded. However, I am certainly a proponent of a more secure internet. Any thoughts on whether 7tunnels is onto something or is complete marketing fluff?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.7tunnels.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;
======
privacyfirst
Interestingly this seems like a very well known encryption technique.
[https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-
science/crypt...](https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-
science/cryptography/crypt/v/random-vs-pseudorandom-number-generators)

Why would anyone want to build a company around this? Doesn't make any sense.

